# Clomid & partially blocked fallopian tube?



## Dee uk (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi,
Could someone please help,is it safe to take clomid when you have a partially blocked fallopian tube? also i have just been diagnosed with pcos.

Many thanks in advance for your help.

Hope you all have a great xmas and all your wishes fulfilled in the coming newyear.

Dee uk


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Dee

I had 6 months of Clomid with one fully blocked tube. As long as there is a chance of the egg and sperm meeting there is always hope!

Good luck for 2006 & ttc

Debs


----------



## Dee uk (Nov 18, 2005)

Thankyou for the quick reply debbycuk,my main concern was i thought it may increase the chance of a ectopic pregnancy?? 

Thanks again

Dee uk


----------

